# Ready



## C Nash

Gas tank is full and tires aired up. We have dewinterized the MH have it loaded and finally got reservations on the way to the Fl keys. Hate reservation but now is a bad time for Fl and not make them. MH is serviced and all looks good. Had to add freon to the AC but don't think we'll need it while traveling. Heat will work best I think. Now all will get relief from my rachet jawing:laugh: Don't fool with the computer much while on the road. To much other to do but will try to send Rod some pictures from the BEACHES.:evil: :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ready

Have fun in the SUN.  I'll be heading North to work on Condo deal.    Better look in the compartments, Rod may be hiding in there. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Good luck on the condo deal DL. Hope it works out for ya'll.  Yep, guess I had better ck in all the storage for and stowways. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Well Nash be careful on your route, and please send some pictures to Rod from the beach. I know that will drive him crazy,oops her already there. anyway do be careful this time out and try to keep us posted as where you are and how things are going.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Thanks Hollis. I will ck in from time to time.  Been sitting in one spot to long and afraid the grass might come up.  I sprayed it with roundup last year but you can't kill that stuff. Good thing about being in the bonnies.  Yards don't matter and guess I'm just getting sorrier as time goes on.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Hey Nash just get some goats, and when you get back you want anything growing. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Damn ,, this WIFI does work ,, and in an enclosed compartment ,,, btw  Nash ,, could u turn up the heat a little ,, getting chilly down here in the compartment ,,,, :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, have a good ,, and safe trip ,, and all i got to say is LUCKY U  :disapprove:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Thanks Rod your time will come only problem age comes along with it. :laugh: 
Hollis try the goat way one time but that Billy would butt you every time you turned your back. :laugh: Only thing he would eat was Azelias.


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Ready

You folks have fun and drive carefully.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Ready

Have a safe and enjoyable trip Chelse. Try to pop in every now and then to keep DL in line. Anybody who will head north in February can't be right! :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ready

Your right  Butch, .  We plan on parking the RV at the RV Fam Camp on base at Wright-Patt AFB (BRRRR) until we can conclude the Condo deal and move in.  I just hope we don't get up North and the deal falls through.  We have been on a roller coaster ride so far.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Shadow what do you expect out of a Buckeye fan? :laugh:  :laugh: I'll try to drop in ever once in awhile to keep DL and 730 straight.  Now if Tex will just give me directions.  Do I go North, East, South or West to get South to Flordia :laugh: .  Think I'll tell the wife we have to go WEST   :bleh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Nash just don't use that GPS you got from Tex. You the one that want let you out of Texas. It may also head you to Fl but as u get closer it will send you WEST. So be careful


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Enjoy the trip to Fl.,....darn its crowded in this compartment.....move over a little will ya Rod


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

HE HE folled Rod and Scooter :laugh:   That's not my MH they are in.  That one is going to Canada   :laugh:  Catch all later on down the road :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Now i thought i told u scooter ,,, ck the MH out real good ,,, i hope u brought some winter clothes ,, all i got is beach stuff ,,,, DAMN IT"S GETTING COLDER ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:   have a good time Nash ,, and do try to ck in now and agian  :approve:  and btw thanks for the picture of the MH that's not u'rs ,, but it's scooter's fault  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well Nash ,, scooter made up for his mistake ,, and we finally found u'r MH ,, and all i got to say is ,,, can u speed up a little ,, and when are u gonna stop ,, i gotta hit the potty ,, scooter is asleep ,, been that way for the last day ,,, DAMN ,, he snores alot ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown: 
Nash ,, i take it u have left ,, and on the road ,,, when u can see this ,,let us know where u are ,, if u don't i will ,, i got the inmotion wifi goin on in this compartment ,, and billed to u  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

yawn....!!!!  Hey where am I.  I feel like I've been asleep for days.  oh, oh !....I gotta go


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

I hope u can hold it ,, scooter ,, i don't thiink nash is stopping anytime soon ,, man ,, i wish i knew where we were ,, but the last stop for fuel ,, i could have swore i heard ,, cows ,, didn't nash mention something about telling the wife ,,, we are going west ,,, i don't thinks this was such a good idea after all ,,, now i'm getting  hungry  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

You and your great ideas :laugh:  :laugh: Going back to sleep. Let me know when its time to eat.  Still gotta go


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Think I got in the wrong MH.  Darn its cold.  30 at night but 75 daytime.  Weather is looking up.  Back to 50s at night and 70 day.  We are at Old Town Flordia for 3 more days and then on south.  We are at Suwannee Hidaway CG and it's pretty nice.  Very peacful and away from noise. They also honor Passport America.  Just tooling around here and checking out the Manatees.  Suwannee river is nice.  Wifi is slooooow


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Well it'd good to hear from you, I heard Rod and Scooter is in one of your compartment, so you better go check.  Keep us inform on your trip and good luck. enjoy


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Hey ,, scooter ,, i think we stopped ,,, u been alseep so long that u din't feel the jacks goin down ,,, well where did u put the flashlight ,, we need to pick this compartment lock ,,, it was still cold ,,, but i did feel some natural heat this afternoon ,,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown: 
Hey Nash ,, glad u made it safe and sound ,, it's all worth it ,, atleast u'r out ,,, i am still sitting ,, but have a good time ,, and keeep us posted ,, slow wifi or not  :approve:  :approve:    :laugh: 
Can u let us out now ,, i think scooter had an accident ,, oops that was me  :blush:  :blush:  :blush:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Flashlight, hmmm....I think this was poor planning.  Darn its wet in here for some reason...We near the water?  Time to stretch our legs.  Gosh, that was some smooth driving Nash.. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: Ready

Chelse, Did you see a sign for Steinhatchee Florida. Owned some property there a few years back. Have some relatives who still winter there.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ready

We are at the bottom of the roller coaster again.  The a/c at the Condo we may be buying doesn't seem to be working very well.  Always something.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Ready

Hey DL, what's the ambient temp?  Sometimes if it's too cold the a/c won't work properly.  I remember building our stix and brics and they charged the a/c on a cold day...had to come back when the temp warmed up.  Just a thought.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Well scooter ,, i hope u like walking ,,, as u can tell Nash dumped us ,, and who knows where he is now ,, he wasn't even close to warm weather ,, i froze my --- off ,,, so did u read the note and directions Nash left us ,, or did u eat them    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey Nash ,, haven't heard from u in a bit ,, so i guess u'r on the move agian,, and thanks for dumping me and scooter here ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But let us know where u are at the next stop ,, if u can ,,, i am looking up to getting to go ,, only 2 more months     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Gee, left behind again... :laugh:   I saw some paper but I used it for something else....sorry  :blush: 
Hopefully we here from Nash soon...


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well now i know where that note went    :dead:   btw did u read it first scooter ,, and also which way is north ,, it all looks the same here in FL to me ,,, better yet ,, let's find the nearest gas station ,, and i'll ask which way to the beach ,, after that u'r on u'r own  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown: 
Btw scooter u been a good sport about all this ,,, THANK U ,, i know nash will get a kick out of it ,, if we ever find out where he is  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN

Re: Ready

What is going on where you are?? When we buy in the NW everything must work, be fixed or the price reflects the non working item so you have xtra cash to bring them up to snuf. Don't these ding dings have an idea, IT'S A BUYERS MARKET, you just might be the only buyer to come along in quite a while and should if selling have everything working.  Boy some people must have a bad case of the dumbs.

LEN


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Len ,, u ok ,, we were just kidding around with Nash in his ready to go post ,, maybe u posted in the wrong post ??? don't know .. but i do know one thing ,, this sure aint the beach ,, been walking and walking ,, and still feels like asphalt to me ,, how about u scooter???  :laugh:  :laugh:
Never mind Len ,, i kinda think u were replying to DL on his condo thingy ,, sorry ,, i miss under stood u


----------



## LEN

Re: Ready

Just replying to DL, Just gets me upset when people(sellers in this case) want to sell there items and ask a price to reflect everything in great shape, then don't want repair  when inspected. I've had over zealous inspectors kill a sale when pointing out to buyers several items in a home that, true were older, still looked and working great, but would need to be replaced in time.  IE; stove  frig washer/dryer freezer AC and since an older home the furnace. But anything not working or needed attention would normally be taken care of or buyer given credit.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Len  u are so right, why would a seller try to sell something  for full price knowing there was some problems that they themselves would not fix. Could it be, it would be to costly to repair and just try to pawn it off on a perspective buyer. One of my other  home that I sold had problems and I agreed to fix to the buyer satisfaction. I would never try to sell anything that I knew was going to cause a financial problem for the new owner. It just not in my heart. :laugh:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

I agree with you both.  It's just not ethical to pass along known problems to someone else unless they are made aware and accept it 'as is'.  Well Rod, I wasn't coming to Fla. until Dec., but since I'm here on foot I just might stay until then  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Hang in there til our next stow-away trip.  :evil:    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Well Scooter I didn't know or think there was a problem with my house, but with an independent inspection some item was found, so I fix them to the new owners satisfaction. It's just not in me to try to get over on someone who my be just starting out in life with a home.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

Scooter ,, where are u ,, i found the beach ,, but i am not really sure about it ,, there is a guy in a shark suit selling ice cream ,,, this is not what i wanted to see ,, this time of yr ,,, oh wait ,,, that's Hollis ,, and he's not selling ,, he's picking up ice cream (now i know Hollis) ,, but one thing ,, how did he get down here ,, was he on the roof ??? hmmmm ,, oh well ,, Scooter u think the wife will come down a few months early ,, and maybe pick u up ,,, and me ?????     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

now Rod u know i don't like ice cream, it was yogurt :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . OH BTW I was in MR. Nash wallet. IT Mr because I am near this money :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Ready



> *scooter* - 2/26/2009  3:53 PM
> 
> It's just not ethical to pass along known problems to someone else unless they are made aware and accept it 'as is'.



I have a really tough time reading about people trying to offload RVs or campers with known problems...


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

computer fried. not much time for posting. Right now we are at Tybee Island Ga but may tur around and go back south. Too cold this way.  By the way Rod the beaches in the Keys were great :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

yea i spent some time on them ,,, after u dumped me and scooter ,,,    :laugh:  :laugh: ,, btw glad u are out and about ,, sorry for the cold weather ,,, but where u heading to after that ,, ????? If i may ask


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Really don't know Rod. Probably hang around this area if we can find a cheaper cg for a while then we will go on up the coast to Myrtle Beach.  Never been there so have to ck it out.  trip has been costly but will pass all that on later.  Kids came over to ck on us so spending some time with them and the grandson here.  Having St patrick days here in Sevannah and it is crowded. Rivers end cg here at Tybee is nice but crowded and expensive so can't stay long.  Have to find a cg in this area that will take Passport America but they are far between up this coast and will not accept this time of year.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

WELL Nash, I just missed u again, I went up to Charleston SC this weekend and was only 34 miles from SAVANNAH. If u get the chance stop by Charleston, but stay at the KOA in Summerville a lots cheaper.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well nash , if u get around MB in May ,, i will be down there the week before labor day ,, and the week after ,, if u'r in the area ,, i'd be glad to look u up ,, i'll be staying at Pirate Land Rv Resort ,, it's actually in Surfside beach ,, but i will have the toad ,,, so i can come and sit a spell with u ,,, if u happen down that way ,, at that time  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:     :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Sorry about not being there for ya, but I either got hit by a truck or attacked by a shark.  Don't know which, but one thing is for sure the zipper is still in and should be taken out in a couple weeks.  I was so out of it, I guess it was the wife that got us...   :blush:  :blush:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

decided to go back south for awhile.  We are at Brunswick Ga Golden Isle CG for 3 days and then on south, I guess. Sorry we missed again Hollis and we may come up through middle of Ga later to the Mnts.  Will try to let you know which way we blow. What happened scooter? I haven't been reading post lately so sure hope you didn;t fall out of our basement and get run over.  Got them locked and have been afraid to open them and let you and Rod out. Can barely just pay for two so can't afford to let the CGs know I have 2 more aboard :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Well Nash I am heading west in May, I am going to SD WY, ND and maybe some other states. We will be in Destin Fla in late Aug and then up to the great smokies in OCT somewhere around Gatinburg or maybe Misty River CG that Rod is so keen on. So maybe somewhere we will able to make contact. Mean while take care and enjoy  your self.


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Well, here I sit, recuperating from a 6 hour surgery, and reading about beaches, traveling around S.C. and all that fun stuff.  I think if I just up my dose of pain medication, I might be able to take a short trip and not use too much full.    :evil: 
Well, we all know that ain't going to happen, but it had to be written.  To those of you on the road or at home...be safe and keep sharing.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Hey Scooter sorry about the surgery and after 6 hours I would surely hope everything is OK. Beside u will out again before the hot spring get here. All we ask is that you keep us posted on your recovery. We will looking for you on the road real soon. Good luck with the healing


----------



## cwishert

Re: Ready

Well Scooter I guess you sat too long couped up in Nash's compartment. :clown:  :laugh:  Take care of yourself and give yourself plenty of recouperation time otherwise you will be taking one step forward and three steps back.    Hopefully you will be out and about in record time.  And don't let Rod talk you into any more road trips in Nash's compartment.  You know Rod can't help himself when he hears the word "Beach". :clown:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well carol ,, we wouldn't have to walk ,, if scooter had got us in the right MH in the first place ,,, and now i know why he needed surgery ,, u should have seen how he slept in that compartment ,,      ,, if it was me sleeping like that ,, i would have never gotten out  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey scooter just kidding around with u ,,, and speedy revovery ,,, SHHHHHHHH ,, don't tell anyone ,, scooter ,,, but i hear nash may have another beach trip planned ,,,, BUT DON"T TELL ANYONE  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Take care scooter and remember when you get in one of these gas burners you will get bounced around pretty bad.  Keep us posted on the recovery. Took in St Simons Isle yesterday and Jekyll today.  Both are really interesting.  We are camped at Golden Isle CG and its ok but close neighbors.  Management was real nice until today.  I had complained because the cable tv was terrible on my site. I could hook to either site beside me and reception was great.  Figured this out after tearing all my MH apart thinking it was in the cables somewhere.  Also bought a new cable to hook up.  They came today with a 6 inch tv and hooked it up at the pole and said it worked fine.  I asked them to look at mine and they didn't.  Side the problem was on my end. I asked them why mine was fine from both site beside me and they just shruged and said guess my cable was to long.  I said I had two cables hooked to reach the other site and reception was great.  Manger got huffey and said well the cable and wifi is free. I don't care if it is free it shoud work I told her. Got mad and told her to forget it that I guess my tv was just not as good as there 39 dollar test unit.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

some places just don't care ,, and to think ,, with the economy ,, i would think they would bust the a-- to get it fixed ,, but oh well ,, they will be asking for a bail out next ,, not a good way to treat a paying customer IMO  :disapprove:


----------



## utmtman

Re: Ready

The site I was in for the winter in Az had problems with the electricity and they kept telling me it was my rig.  Finally the pole went dead and when I left they still could not figure out why.  I told them it was a bad wire in the ground somewhere along the line and that proves it was not my rig and they then said it was my rig that cause the wire problem.  I will never go back to that rv park and will never recommend them either.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well Lee .. good for u ,, and as i said before ,, they should be kissing our a-- to get the business ,, in this state of economy that we are in ,, without us ,, they are doomed  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Well thanks to all for the well wishes.  Not allowed to drive yet   , but that shoudn't be for too long.  I see the Doc. next week, and I expect to get the ok then.  I'm sure it wasn't the trip with Rod or Chelse, I've been in tighter spots than that.  :laugh:  :laugh: ..Thanks again.


----------



## Darlin

Re: Ready

Soon we will be seeing you "On the Road Again" , Then Rod & Chelse won't be able to treat you so bad. :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ready

Oh Darlin, you managed to get all of that crammed into your map!  That looks really good, too.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Hey Darlin, if you don't mind could you PM me on how you got Canada on your map profile. I know Snowbird sent you PM to showed you how. thanks


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Ready

Is there a map of Virginia that shows the counties that I could fill in?  I have the seasonal site so I can at least camp!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ready



Becky, do you mean something like this?



























It looks pretty small with only 100 pixel width.












I can select the county without showing all of the county lines with up to 6 different colors. It looks better without county lines or names. (Remember that you have more counties in your state than the USA map has states to draw.)


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Ready





> H2H1 - 3/22/2009  7:38 PM  Hey Darlin, if you don't mind could you PM me on how you got Canada on your map profile. I know Snowbird sent you PM to showed you how. thanks



Hey Hollis, I just told her to send me a list of the US states and the Canadian Providences and I just made it and PM'ed it to her. If you want to give me a list I'll make one for you too. I can also add a short word or two on it, like I have on mine. Easy-peezy!

Janeen


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ready



If you go to the Visited States Map  site, they have separate programs for the USA states and Canadian states.

Use the separate programs to create your colored visited states in two separate files. 


You use a graphics program to put the files together and size the resulting graphic for the forum (100 pixels wide).


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Ready



> TexasClodhopper - 3/23/2009  5:08 PM
> 
> If you go to the Visited States Map  site, they have separate programs for the USA states and Canadian states.
> 
> Use the separate programs to create your colored visited states in two separate files.
> 
> 
> You use a graphics program to put the files together and size the resulting graphic for the forum (100 pixels wide).





Don't worry Hollis, I do all that for you, lol. Just need the lists.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

THANKS Snowbird, well I haven't gotten there yet, planning on a Northern trip next year and may go into  AB, Canada. I do appreciate your offer.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Ready





> H2H1 - 3/23/2009  8:03 PM  THANKS Snowbird, well I haven't gotten there yet, planning on a Northern trip next year and may go into  AB, Canada. I do appreciate your offer.



No worries, just let me know if and when you want it done, I'll be here.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Ready



Hey Hollis, until you actually visit Canada, I cleaned up your current map so you could see the states better. I love doing stuff like this, lol.

Here's the pic you can snag.


----------



## Darlin

Re: Ready

Snow Bird did mine. She does nice work.  & the price is right  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## Darlin

Re: Ready

Hey SnowBird

 Maybe you have a new job you can do one the road,   Go to Shows Make lots of money, to spend on the fuel, for the traveling to the show,  

Never mind I was just rambling.  The mind does that on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Well don't nobody tell Rod but we are at Myrtle Beach sitting in the MH watching the rain.  Wind blew us off the beach the first day but it was to cold for beaching anyway. Been here, Briercliff RV Resort, four days and it's real nice.   Was going on up to Kitty Hawk but think we'll wait till later.  Might as well go back south. Think I'll stop back by Golden Isle CG and let them know my tv has been working fine since we left there. :laugh: Sure hope Tex keeps the gas prices down for awhile longer    If it stays down Hollis maybe we'll be able to draft behind you when you head west   Sure would like to make it on up the east coast to Maine but CGs are just to much dollars this way.  Think goodness for Passport America


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ready

Chelse, you better get home quick, I have to make another house payment ...  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

Well now you have done it Chelse, Rod will not be the same now that you are at MB and he hasn't changed his tires yet. And now Ken and I will have to listen to him tonight on the chat line. Come Tex keep the gas down I haven't even packed for my trip. Or better yet let me make your payment, I know it would be cheaper than buying gas if you raise the price :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

NASH ,, THANKS ALOT ,, isee how u are ,, teasing me and such ,, cause u knew i have more than over 2 months till i head that way  :angry:  :angry: 
but really ,, glad u got down there ,, and sorry for all the rain ,, but this time of yr down there ,, that's what they get ,,, but good for them ,,, cause last yr ,, they we in the big NEGATIVE for rain ,, even had some water restictions   
And btw ,, NOW I WISH iwas stowed away in u'r compartments ,, FOR REAL  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

As soon as I read Chelses' post, I also thought of my last adventure in a storage compartment.  Oh....those were the days.  Since I'm on the west coast, and don't have the opportunity to get to Myrtle Beach like most of you luckys....perhaps.. someone could post some pictures so I can see how the 'other half' lives   :laugh:  :laugh: .  Not jealous, but JEALOUS. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: Ready

Rod has a picture of a lifeguard on MB we all been waiting to see!  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ready



Rod sent me this picture of his famous lifeguard at the BEACH. Ain't she a PEACH?  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ready

Just about what I expected....at least he sent it to you....not me..


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

I have been telling you that he need to clean his glasses, or maybe Lynn put is head in the sand at MB and he was blinded by the sand in his eyes. Anyway glad that Tex got his picture as Ken and I didn't.   . But we know Rod meant well :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: Ready

And that was the pretty one too!
jk
Rod will be here sooner than he expects too. great weather, raining and cool. But better than flooding and ice, was only 67 today
and Rod said he will not wash and wax my wheelchair when he comes down to the beach. thats ok, just come on down and enjoy the beach,

God Bless and all our love from the family


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Ready

Pretty thankful I can swim...don't know how much of a rescue one might get from the MB lifeguards :clown:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Well had all the beaches I can stand for awhile and am now sitting in the Ga mountains waiting for the snow Monday night and tuesday. Staying at trackrock cg out of Blairsville Ga and it is a supper CG and will take Passport America.


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

well as u nash ,,, we are spose to get some snow on monday night inot tuesday ,,,, oh well ,, we call it dogwood winter down here ,,,  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Was heading to to Cades Cove and had to turn back on 129 because of snow this morning.  Snowplows were clearing the road and we didn;t want to risk going over the Mnts in the MH


----------



## H2H1

Re: Ready

good choice Chelse, as we was getting close to Ken's place we can up on some very thick fog in FANCY GAP that we was fixing to turn around and then we saw a KOA sign, so we pulled in and camped there. The next morning we waited until the fog was gone and went on over to Kens. Sometime it better to be trust your judgment  and be safe AND TRAVEL LATER. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Ready

nash u should have callled me  (well yelled really loud) ,, icould have u away to cades cove ,, that doosn't go via 129 ,,, but via i40 ..oh well ,, how long u TN for anyway????
  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ready

Rod, I know you think we are hiding but we really don't know where we are going. We got up this morning and had planed heading back south in Ga to seek long gone ancesters but before we left decided to go up to Cades cove via 129 and had thought about going around by I40.  Just hit the road driving.  Know that's loco but we enjoy it that way.  Plans are still to go to the cove but think I'll call Elkmont before we leave tomorrow to see if they are full and ck on the tunnel going there.  Understand there may be some construction that limits rv travel to the in park cg.  Got to get somewhere where the cgs are cheaper or start finding more wally worlds.   So far just spent one night in Wally's parking lot.  Has been fun just sitting and watching the snow here today


----------

